# Allrighty, my signature Ibanez eight, the RM8!



## Variant

Well, since I already posted one of my mock-ups to another thread, I thought I'd finish the other three and make a dedicated thread. I, like many, are a bit underwhelmed by how mundane most of Ibanez' designs are, so despite not having a band/project/otherwise (but I am a mechanical designer ) here is my signature model eight-string, the *Infinity 8*.  

It's basically an evolution of an earlier idealized seven-string design I did, fit to the new eight-string motif. The body shape is a bit like the archtop Sabre, but with a thicker (and slightly contoured) back (like a Brain Moore Custom), and longer, more RG-esque horns, accented with chamfer cuts. The thicker body adds a good bit more mass over an S, and rids it of that eyesore top-tilt jack. Construction is a 5-piece neck-through, with ash body wings, and a one-piece maple top (transparent finish or not, I like how it sharpens the tone)... and yes, the transparent models get AAA quilts on the fingerboard _*and*_ headstock face to match! But no binding, bursts, fades, pickguards, rings, or other garish stuff... makes things look overdone, IMHO.  In fact, the original design had no fingerboard inlays (I'm not a fan), but after experimenting with the off-sides ellipses, I found that it actually balanced the visual elements of the design without cluttering the fingerboard.  

Scale length is 27.0", same as the RG2228, but the bridge is a honest-to-goodness Edge Pro 8, and includes a tremolo blocker that can be installed by hardtail purists. Standard electronic gear... dual humbuckers (EMG 808), 3-way switch, volume, and tone knob. I'd probably drop piezos and a 13-pin RMC output on my own personal guitar, but most guitarists wouldn't pay for/use the VG/MIDI stuff. Tone should be somewhere between the warmth of a Strat and the tightness of a Les Paul, but with a good deal more brightness on the top. Decent sustain without sounding spongy, and not too much midrange quack. So, there you go, what do you all think? Pics and specs are as follows:







*Specifications*

*Construction:* Neck-through-body, with one-piece maple top
*Scale length: * 27.0&#8221; (tuned F# B E A D G B E)

*Body Wings:* Swamp ash 
*Shape:* Infinity 8 (archtop w/ semi-contoured back), with deep-cut, chamfered cutaways
*Neck:* Infinity 8, 5-piece maple/walnut neck, with Wizard II-8 profile
*Fingerboard:* Ebony, 430 mm radius, (body-matched quilt maple on models with transparent finishes), 
*Inlays:* Offset ellipse fret markers
*Frets:* 24, 6100 extra jumbo nickel
*Headstock:* Infinity 8 reverse, 15-degree tilt back (with body-matched quilt maple veneer on models with transparent finishes)
*Bridge:* Edge Pro 8, with installable tremolo block
*Nut:* Toplok 8, with string retainer bar
*Tuners:* Gotoh, 4 per side
*Bridge Pickup:* EMG 808
*Neck Pickup:* EMG 808
*Controls:* 3-way pickup selector, volume, and tone knob


*Available Finishes*

*QTK* = Transparent black over maple quilt / cosmo black hardware / mother-of-pearl inlays
*QTC* = Transparent crimson over maple quilt / cosmo black hardware / mother of pearl inlays 
*QTW* = Whitewash over maple quilt / with satin nickel hardware / black pearloid inlays
*BK* = Standard black with ebony fingerboard / with standard black hardware / mother of pearl inlays


----------



## Chris




----------



## velocity

omg...


----------



## jaxadam

I'm all about it, I think it looks great...

I just am not sure about a quilt maple veneer on the fretboard. Don't get me wrong, it might be very cool, but on that black and red one, I think the ebony would look just fine. I've actually never seen a veneered fingerboard before.

But I would definitely get one!


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha sweet the white one reminds me of TM Revolution and The Alfee


----------



## Variant

jaxadam said:


> I'm all about it, I think it looks great...
> 
> I just am not sure about a quilt maple veneer on the fretboard. Don't get me wrong, it might be very cool, but on that black and red one, I think the ebony would look just fine. I've actually never seen a veneered fingerboard before.
> 
> But I would definitely get one!



I figured you'd veneer ebony or maple as you wouldn't waste a cut of AAA quilt maple the entire thickness of the centerline of your average fingerboard. It was actually inspired by the Jackson Phil Collen (Def Leppard) model, which if you opt for a clearcoat the quilt runs from the body up the neck (but they don't top the headstock). I saw one in G.C. years ago an I about peed myself... my immediate next thought was, "What if you did a trans-black quilt?"  ...and I sprinted towards Photoshop.


----------



## jaxadam

I think it might actually be a pretty cool idea, because I am all about some flames and quilts.


----------



## nyck

So...you're just wishing here right?


----------



## String Seraphim

Oh Jeebus! that white one makes me feel fuzzy. Put an ebony fretboard on that baby and I'll take it.


----------



## nikt

they look a lot like Infinity 7 models that never were produced, I can't find mock ups from jemsite now :/


I like Your design but I wouldn't buy a 27inch scale 8string guitar.


----------



## Jarrett

Love the red one


----------



## skinhead

I love that guitar! You just got to register the model, and send the image with the specs to Hoshino.


----------



## Rick

Flip the headstock and give me a red and black one.


----------



## TomAwesome

30" scale, Lundgren M-8's, and a free Tremol-No thrown in, and I would make sweet, sweet love to that red one.


----------



## skinhead

TomAwesome said:


> 30" scale, Lundgren M-8's, and a free Tremol-No thrown in, and I would make sweet, sweet love to that red one.



Why ibanez don't think on those nice propositions?


----------



## playstopause

^

Because the 8-string market is too small.
So they just go with a "safe" / fits all tastes around model.


----------



## RondoAllaTurca

Best looking Ibanez I have seen in years...


----------



## Shawn

Very cool designs. I love the whitewash one the best. Nicely done!


----------



## zimbloth

Okay that is the sickest guitar I've ever seen. Sign me up!


----------



## ohio_eric

Ibanez should hire you for R&D. They would sell a lot more guitars.


----------



## Desecrated

RondoAllaTurca said:


> Best looking Ibanez I have seen in years...



I must agree, if ibanez could do guitars like that and have them in the same price range as schecter I might be interesting.


----------



## Shorty

Holy fuckin wow. Send them over them, really really do. I would buy two of those in a heartbeat! 

Stunning, just stunning.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Great designs. If they actually made those I'd seriously consider one.


----------



## Michael

OMG....THE WHITE ONE....JUST....OMG....


----------



## Allen Garrow

I damn neared creamed my jeans when I saw that white one!

~A


----------



## JPMDan

I'll take the red or white one please.


----------



## Vegetta

THe red one is full of WIN 

Those are all amazing Id be happy to own any one of them


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

FUCK!! I want the Black Quilt and the Red Quilt


----------



## Battle-axe

those are just...


----------



## -K4G-

holy shit.


----------



## Blexican

Holy shit, those are great. I want all of 'em.


----------



## Pauly

This thread makes me happy happy happy.


----------



## eelblack2

Absolutely Genious. If you were designing for Ibanez I'd be one seriously broke mofo.


----------



## djpharoah

Dang son. That white one is like an albino guitar!

Seriously tho - they all rock dude.


----------



## jem_legacy

If Ibanez made those I'd buy it for sure cause I hate the RG2228GK cause it's tuned down . I'd make one floyd and another hardtail w/string through body . One more change would to make it a scale of 30'', don't know if that would make it any better though.


----------



## RGGR

Don't like the S-type switch. Looks cheap and plasticy to me.

Rest of design is gorgeous. Very well done.

They do look alot like these:


----------



## Pablo

Those 8s look amazingly cool - I love the white one the most, but would cash out on any one of those. Everything looks just about perfect to me - it's the new Ibby Hoshino should have built ages ago!!!
We really ought to post this on the Ibby forum, just to see what Hoshino USA thinks of the "SRG" design - I'd love to get one in a 7-string (not complete sold on 8s just yet), that's for sure!!!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Ishan

I love the white one! It just looks insane!
I'd change one thing, like many, use 30" scale. 27" scale might be just enough for F# but F need more tension.


----------



## Decipher

Wow....... I'd drop the money in a heartbeat for either the Red or Black quilts!!! Seriously. I'd prefer Lundgren's over the EMG's personally, but it wouldn't stop me from buying one of those!!!   

Beauty job on those!! The headstocks I think are amazing. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Naren

Those are some pretty cool designs. I really like the colors you chose. I'm not really interested in 8-string guitars, though. It might be fun to have as a guitar to mess around with though. I'd like a seven with the color and general design of that red one (or the transparent black one).


----------



## Chris

Naren said:


> Those are some pretty cool designs. I really like the colors you choosed.



"Choosed"?


----------



## Variant

nikt said:


> they look a lot like Infinity 7 models that never were produced, I can't find mock ups from jemsite now :/
> 
> 
> I like Your design but I wouldn't buy a 27inch scale 8string guitar.



Actually, the Infinity 7 was my design... thanks for noticing though. Didn't know they were still up on the Jemsite.


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> "Choosed"?



Fuck, you must have opened the thread quick after I posted. I edited that to "chose" literally within a few seconds after posting it as "choosed."


----------



## Variant

RGGR said:


> Don't like the S-type switch. Looks cheap and plasticy to me.
> 
> Rest of design is gorgeous. Very well done.
> 
> They do look alot like these:



Like I said, 'cuz I did those too.  I didn't know so many people had seen those. I was still in college when I did the Infinity (many moons ago). 

Anyway, thank you guys so very much for all the praise! I've been moving my girlfriend down to my house *every waking hour* this weekend and haven't had a chance to check any of my sevenstring.org convos, but sore and tired as I am, I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy this morning. You're all too good!  I'll take some time here to pan through can consider some of your suggestions. 

Maybe I'll post the pics over at the Ibanez forums and see if it gets the attention of Jay or any other factory guys over there. I didn't really think about the idea of employment or contracting with them, I was just doing the typical designer: "You know what would be cool..." thing. Who knows. I'm designing motorcycles for a Phoenix area manufacturer right now, but once I quit my day job and move out of Phoenix this summer, I'll have more time for contract work. Hmmmm... 

Ryan


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I just finally noticed these. Holy hell, those are *seriously* excellent.


----------



## Rick

I love those Infinities.

I'll take each of the 8s also.


----------



## b3n

Those all kick copious amounts of ass.


----------



## rummy

Whoa. The white one is pure sex.


----------



## Ruan7321

Thants just plain insane man!!!!


----------



## Variant

I redid the Pshops on these babies, lookin' about 150% better now!  

Also, I'm working on some mockups of Infinity 7's for those of you who wanted to see them... and Larry's 9, of course. Stay tuned.


----------



## B Lopez

Holy shit the wine red one looks AWESOME.


----------



## Moro

That white one almost made me crap my pants. Amazing job dude!


----------



## technomancer

Wow you do amazing work


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

put an ebony board on the white one and i would absolutely pay a lot of money for it.

how the hell did you make these mockups?


----------



## Variant

ShawnFjellstad said:


> put an ebony board on the white one and i would absolutely pay a lot of money for it.



Might do. I'm doing a set of &#8734;7's next, one will have a natural maple board as a lot of people are asking for that, I'll try out a whitewash/ebony combo and see what it looks like.  



> how the hell did you make these mockups?



Assloads of time in Photoshop. The images are scaled down as Photobucket has a 1 MB max size, the originals are about *3750 pixles wide* from headstock tip to strap button, and the whitewash one (for instance) took *46 layers* (not counting any merged down earlier in the process) just before the final flatten .


----------



## metalfiend666

Awesome work dude. I'm really looking forward to seeing updated Infinity 7's, I've loved that design for years.


----------



## Allen Garrow

That white one is absolutely pure frik'n sex! Those pics need to be posted on the Ibanez Forum! A buzz and demand must be created for these,,, we need a revolution! Insert Queensryche song here 

~A


----------



## auxioluck

Holy shit. I'll take the black quilt and the white please...I will sell my dogs and my left nut if need be.


----------



## Pauly

Variant said:


> I redid the Pshops on these babies, lookin' about 150% better now!
> 
> Also, I'm working on some mockups of Infinity 7's for those of you who wanted to see them... and Larry's 9, of course. Stay tuned.



Great googly-moogly those are stunning.


----------



## petrucci_dude

Dude you're a nutter on photoshop. Seriously they look so awesome I need to change my pants and undies and clean my hands.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ok, so is there an ibanez guitar called Infinity then? like a 6 string?

because that would explain where the Infinity pickups came in...


----------



## Zepp88

Hmm, I actually like those! And I've lost a lot of interest in Ibanez, if they put out something like that with a comfy neck


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Variant said:


> Might do. I'm doing a set of &#8734;7's next, one will have a natural maple board as a lot of people are asking for that, I'll try out a whitewash/ebony combo and see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Assloads of time in Photoshop. The images are scaled down as Photobucket has a 1 MB max size, the originals are about *3750 pixles wide* from headstock tip to strap button, and the whitewash one (for instance) took *46 layers* (not counting any merged down earlier in the process) just before the final flatten .



it looks like it was worth the effort!
if that white one was a seven, 25.5 scale, with an ebony board, i would never have to buy another guitar again.

fucking kudos.


----------



## Variant

MF_Kitten said:


> ok, so is there an ibanez guitar called Infinity then? like a 6 string?
> 
> because that would explain where the Infinity pickups came in...



Nah... it has nothing to do with the DiMarizo pickup model, I just needed a bigger sounding word than *'Universe'*.


----------



## Rick

Oh my God, I'll take all 7 of those guitars.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Variant said:


> Nah... it has nothing to do with the DiMarizo pickup model, I just needed a bigger sounding word than *'Universe'*.



ah... by the way people were talking here, it seemed like it was based off of an ibanez design that never made it or something


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Now those are seriously cool...!


----------



## Variant

MF_Kitten said:


> ah... by the way people were talking here, it seemed like it was based off of an ibanez design that never made it or something



Nah, I did an earlier seven string design back in college, then redid it as an eighter as that's my mainstay now... a couple of the guys with keen memories dug up my old mockups from the Jemsite (I forgot they were even posted there) which a few have mistaken for intent on Hoshino's part (I wish), and accusing me of ripping myself off... guilty! 



ShawnFjellstad said:


> it looks like it was worth the effort!
> if that white one was a seven, 25.5 scale, with an ebony board, i would never have to buy another guitar again. fucking kudos.



Hey Shawn, don't say I never gave you anything.  &#8734;7, whitewash over natural maple top, 25.5" scale, ebony board, satin nickel hardware, and passive pups. Well, _*really*_, I just gave you this picture, if you want the real thing go petition Tak Hoshino until he does something (or change the headstock shape and have a custom builder make you one).  Personally, I think the "shredder" end of the Sabre line should be replaced by the Infinity, and the less aggressive S shape applied to the S-Classic (or SZ as they're calling them now) stuff.  







BTW, I have three out of four &#8734;7 designs done, two will be 27.0" scale and the other two will be 25.5" scale. If anyone has any cool finish ideas, feel free to throw some ideas out there!


----------



## Spider

I'm in complete lust with the entire Infinity-8 line. I'd love to see the scale extended to 30", but I would still pay whatever it takes for the Whitewash finish with the Ebony board, and the sick EMG 808s. You have me sold on the most beautiful guitars I've laid eyes on in years.


----------



## amonb

dude i would eat 6 week old beans left in the sun for that seven string infinfity


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

hey variant, if I ever wanted to make myself a custom of your guitar from any given company, would you give me permission to do so?


----------



## Variant

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> hey variant, if I ever wanted to make myself a custom of your guitar from any given company, would you give me permission to do so?



Sure, as long as you give me credit.  


*Here, a special edition of sorts... automotive motif, carbon fiber over the body and headstock with titanium nitride appointments:*


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I know this is extended range but, Can you make a 27 fret 6 string in flat black and gold hardware?  pretty please!


----------



## metalfiend666

Variant said:


> Sure, as long as you give me credit.
> 
> 
> *Here, a special edition of sorts... automotive motif, carbon fiber over the body and headstock with titanium nitride appointments:*



The first thing that came to mind when I saw that is the JPS sponsered race cars from the 70's.


----------



## Variant

metalfiend666 said:


> The first thing that came to mind when I saw that is the JPS sponsered race cars from the 70's.



Lotus 78, fuck yeah!


----------



## D-EJ915

man those things were the shit, old formula cars ftw


----------



## Zoltta

curious, how exactly do you create these in photoshop? Like what tools and effects etc etc


----------



## Variant

Zoltta said:


> curious, how exactly do you create these in photoshop? Like what tools and effects etc etc



Well, you might be a little surprised when I say I use almost no filters whatsoever, just a few instances of gaussian blur here and there. What do I use? *Lots* of layers, for one... along with a good bit of time-consuming hand edging (usually the good ol' erase tool, and some paths where you can get away with it), plus a good application of layer transparency variations where applicable. And, transform to manipulate shapes.  That's about it.  It's a lot of time invested, and like anything else in Photoshop, you're source images are key in a good result... the bigger the better.


----------



## E733

I will take that white one in a heartbeat minus the tremolo.


----------



## 8string

Give me a year and I'll build that black one... If permission is given of course.
I'm in the process of setting up a minor wood-shop, so I'll be able to start building guitars some time after new years.

And your designs are great btw. Wish I had your PS skills


----------



## Rick

amonb said:


> dude i would eat 6 week old beans left in the sun for that seven string infinfity



Now that's commitment!


----------



## 8string

rg7420user said:


> Now that's commitment!


 

Commitmun indeed!


----------



## Ryan

omg those are sexy


----------



## 8string

I would humbly ask permission to build them all!!! 

pretty please???


----------



## daemon barbeque

dude the white on is absolutely killer!
BTW ,the Best Ibanez headstock Ever..Or better said ,the one and only nice Ibanez Headstock!
The designs is just pure and ....sexy!


----------



## Xaios

Fuck, wrong tab. Sorry for the massive bump.


----------



## TomAwesome

But since it's bumped anyway, these guitars are still sexy as all hell


----------



## Zoltta

yeah for real


----------



## Popsyche

SHIT! I forgot all about these! There would have been much discussion about these beauties!


----------



## Variant

Stay tuned...


----------



## Zepp88

I'm seriously excited about this, your 8 string mockups look amazing man.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

fuck i want that black one!
how did you produce these pics?


----------



## Variant

Thrashmanzac said:


> fuck i want that black one!
> how did you produce these pics?



They were primarily composited in Photoshop... Lots, and lots of layers. Currently, I'm working on both Photoshop mockups of a similar quality, as well as a 3D model for rendering, and eventually CNC potential.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Variant said:


> They were primarily composited in Photoshop... Lots, and lots of layers. Currently, I'm working on both Photoshop mockups of a similar quality, as well as a 3D model for rendering, and eventually CNC potential.



thats so cool man. seems as tho you can work wonders with your computer.
closest thing to that is a rough pic i composed on microsoft paint of my dream guitar. haha.
yours make it look like utter shit haha
if you ever get the cnc going, give me a buzz man, that would be the coolest thing ever. they look so nice!


----------



## ibznorange

that white one is glorious


----------



## TomAwesome

3D? CNC? So, you're working on the necessary things to make these things real?


----------



## Ishan

I'd like a white one  but with a fixed edge and 30" scale


----------



## psychoticsnoman

i think you should design guitars for ibanez from now on, no more boring shyt


----------



## Despised_0515

the finish on the Crimson one is sexy as fuh
id buy it if it were available in a seven string version

and a natural finish model would look sick too 
keep up the amazing designing and i hope you make these things real one day
infinity ftw


----------



## yevetz

I want white one

But with 28 or 28.5 scale


----------



## adamgiroux

wow, These are like my dream guitars  I'd buy the black quilt maple 8 in a second if it actually existed! absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Abhorred

I've tried to keep these mockups out of my head since they were first posted, since they're not even a purchaseable option... but all this recent talk has certainly piqued my interest.

However, we're already seeing the "I'd buy one if you modified x to y" comments, and I doubt they're going to slow down if the potential for production continues. I wish you, Ryan, the best of luck in making your executive decisions and sticking with them.


----------



## Ishan

if they're done by a CS I don't see the problem with some slight specs changes (mine aren't that radical, and the fixed edge already exists hehe)


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> I want white one
> 
> But with 28 or 28.5 scale



Proposed scale lengths are 25.5" for the &#8734;6, 27.0" for the &#8734;7, and 28 5/8" for the mighty &#8734;8. Active and passive options all around. Also, I'm set on a line of "vintage clones" mating the playability and aesthetic of the design to more traditional tonal expectations. The two highest probabilities here are the &#8734;662, alder bodied, with a maple neck/rosewood fingerboard, and a H-S-H layout, with splittable/tapable humbuckers... the other, the &#8734;683, will feature a mahogany body and neck, ebony fingerboard, combined with a PAF H-H layout, and a fixed bridge.



Abhorred said:


> I've tried to keep these mockups out of my head since they were first posted, since they're not even a purchaseable option... but all this recent talk has certainly piqued my interest.
> 
> However, we're already seeing the "I'd buy one if you modified x to y" comments, and I doubt they're going to slow down if the potential for production continues. I wish you, Ryan, the best of luck in making your executive decisions and sticking with them.



I'd like to give people a diversity of options, and find designs that give the most amount of flexibility to the players, but you're very right, there's no pleasing everyone. That said, I don't think it would hurt to offer some simple things that a lot of the big companies are overlooking, such as decent color schemes, and passive or active options from the factory.


----------



## DetunedLoon

The white one w/ ebony.....MMMMM
Hot!
What would Hoshino charge?


----------



## shadowgenesis

no joke, those are the nicest looking guitars i've ever seen. I can't believe they're not real. I've never had any interest in owning an 8, nor do i like floating trems anymore and i CERTAINLY am not an EMG guy.... but i would gladly give up two of my guitars to have one just like that.

you gonna do some w/ some kinda hard tail? I mean.. Aesthetically i think the way they are now is perfect. Like i would gladly buy a print of that image and hang it in my room. But from an actual playing perspective i'd want a 25.5 in" 6 with prolly a TOM bridge or something.
I'm actually gonna be taking one of my guitars to a local luthier for some tech work and i'm tempted to show him a picture and be like "Can you do this?"

not that i'll have the money for anythin like this for... a few years maybe. But mannnn. that shit really gets me hyped.

how thick are these supposed to be?


----------



## crayzee

Sorry for bumping it up, I just stumbled across the thread. The white one IS THE SEKS! Gorgeous, designwise (very well done) and the finish just tops it off. Great work, let's hope to see it in production sometime...


----------



## Zoltta

This thread has Mike Sherman written all over it


----------



## vansinn

Ouch! At first, I though those were _real_ ones! i'm so in love with the white one. There's a virgin purity, almost devinity about it.
Great graphics artwork  I'll save it for future ideas to woods and color scheme.

@Variant: Could you try give it a compound scale, for my preferences, say.. 25.5" - 27.5" or 28", white or polished satin pups, and I'll be totally sold.
And I wonder what whitewashed quilted koa would look like on that design..


----------



## Bobo

I must concur that the all white model is so damn sexy it's unfair that's it's not real....yet?


----------



## theshred201

So you are actually probably going to make these? 

Any idea on pricing? The crimson is  other than that I think the black has a nicer top.


----------



## lobee

This is for Variant:

I haven't read the whole thread but if you take this over to the ibanez.com forum and generate enough interest, who knows where they take it. Ibanez does watch the forum for ideas and feedback. It may take a while but things do get done(example: S prestige with 24 frets and back to being made in Japan). That's some excellent work and I'd love to see it made.


----------



## PlagueX1

Oh my god. That has to be one of the most beautiful things I've ever saw. I'd buy that in a heartbeat. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Mich24Pibh

*Hey you! 
Are you a luthier or something like that?
I mean, Do you really build this beauty axes by your own?
Because if the answer is "yes i built that custom guitars by myself"
let me tell you that IT'S A VERY NICE WORK DUDE!!! 

...In fact, i was very close to order my own custom guitar with a 
luthier that made great instruments too, but... I tell you what,
Here in Mexico it's very hard to find the things exactly like i want
for my 27" baritone 8th strings guitar... you know (not a conventional axe)

I like very much your work (if you're the one that handcraft those guitars)
And the truth is that i'm writing you Cuz i will like to order a guitar like the
Prestige RM8 of the picture (with some particular deatails of course)
I hope you like the idea & you can help me with my dream guitar!
I'll be waiting for your answer... [email protected] :Mich

PD: Why don't you try the 8th strings KAHLER tremolo bars Or some
whamy bridges that already be specially designed for 8thStrings guitars???
However... Take care man :chris: Post me soon please! on my e-mail


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OH SWEET JESUS THOSE ARE PERFECT!


----------



## gunshow86de

Mich24Pibh said:


> *Hey you!
> Are you a luthier or something like that?
> I mean, Do you really build this beauty axes by your own?
> Because if the answer is "yes i built that custom guitars by myself"
> let me tell you that IT'S A VERY NICE WORK DUDE!!!
> 
> ...In fact, i was very close to order my own custom guitar with a
> luthier that made great instruments too, but... I tell you what,
> Here in Mexico it's very hard to find the things exactly like i want
> for my 27" baritone 8th strings guitar... you know (not a conventional axe)
> 
> I like very much your work (if you're the one that handcraft those guitars)
> And the truth is that i'm writing you Cuz i will like to order a guitar like the
> Prestige RM8 of the picture (with some particular deatails of course)
> I hope you like the idea & you can help me with my dream guitar!
> I'll be waiting for your answer... [email protected] :Mich
> 
> PD: Why don't you try the 8th strings KAHLER tremolo bars Or some
> whamy bridges that already be specially designed for 8thStrings guitars???
> However... Take care man :chris: Post me soon please! on my e-mail




Yes, he handcrafts those photoshops so well by himself. I suppose you could have him make you a mockup, but not much else. They are very nicely done photoshops mind you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That second and first one look so amazingly orgasmic its nuts, i would definatly have to buy that second one too.


----------



## lobee

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...or-possible-infinity-guitar-works-line-2.html

If they get made I'm sure we'll all know about it and it would kick ass if Variant can work it out. Good luck sir!


----------



## Variant

lobee said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...or-possible-infinity-guitar-works-line-2.html
> 
> If they get made I'm sure we'll all know about it and it would kick ass if Variant can work it out. Good luck sir!



Right now I am in a market research and concept feasibility phase with regard to the endeavor. I've also talked to a builder who has given me a  with building the initial prototypes. I'm looking very hard at how Paul Reed Smith approached bringing his ideas into being, as well as scaling his concept up to production levels without loosing touch of what the soul of his guitars was, or the level of craftsmanship that they reflected. At the moment (since I'm sans a computer loaded up with my CAD software), I'm without the means to move along with this until later this month... but once I'm back up and running, I will start in on the actual 3D models for the guitars. 

Keep your eyes pealed, I hope to have some new mockups here soon with the Infinity Guitar Works headstock and on them... and the first six string mockups to boot.


----------



## Sepultorture

Variant said:


> Right now I am in a market research and concept feasibility phase with regard to the endeavor. I've also talked to a builder who has given me a  with building the initial prototypes. I'm looking very hard at how Paul Reed Smith approached bringing his ideas into being, as well as scaling his concept up to production levels without loosing touch of what the soul of his guitars was, or the level of craftsmanship that they reflected. At the moment (since I'm sans a computer loaded up with my CAD software), I'm without the means to move along with this until later this month... but once I'm back up and running, I will start in on the actual 3D models for the guitars.
> 
> Keep your eyes pealed, I hope to have some new mockups here soon with the Infinity Guitar Works headstock and on them... and the first six string mockups to boot.



hopefully minus the PRS price i hope


----------



## Variant

Sepultorture said:


> hopefully minus the PRS price i hope



Not at all... most likely more. I have no intention of building cheap guitars, it's simply unrealistic in the small batch realm of things.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Variant said:


> Not at all... most likely more. I have no intention of building cheap guitars, it's simply unrealistic in the small batch realm of things.


----------



## Ishan

Higher than PRS price range? Heck, I could go to any custom builders for that kinds of money, you should think about that


----------



## tonymustang302

But the price...... eh


----------



## somn

how much are you thinking man higher than prs wow


----------



## GazPots

You can count me out if its more than PRS's ridiculous pricing.  


2nd hand prs pricing mabye but not the 2.5-3k they usually charge around here.



I do love the designs though . Obviously minus the EMG's for me but the rest is cool. I coulda sworn i saw a mockup of your headstock somewhere (am i imagining that?) but i can't remember where or what it was like. Any pics? 



Gaz


----------



## Variant

Ishan said:


> Higher than PRS price range? Heck, I could go to any custom builders for that kinds of money, you should think about that



Well, while some money will likely be able to be saved in not doing repetitive setups guitar-to-guitar, realistically, asking a low volume, U.S. based guitar builder to build guitars (PRS, Gibson, and Fender included ), and sell them for less than they cost to build just isn't going to happen. I have no interest in selling $2500.00 guitars that cost me $3000.00 to build. 

It's like calling up Porsche and telling them that they need to sell their Carrera 4 for less than $79k because you know a custom hot rod builder that will build you a car for $50k.  Porsche know what they're doing... they don't have any interest in building customs and neither do I. I _*could*_ consider outsourcing manufacturing to Mexico or the like (which you're _*not*_ going to get the same quality ), we'll see, but time will tell as I explore options and determine if that sacrifice in quality is acceptable.



GazPots said:


> I do love the designs though . Obviously minus the EMG's for me but the rest is cool. I coulda sworn i saw a mockup of your headstock somewhere (am i imagining that?) but i can't remember where or what it was like. Any pics?



EMG's were just for those original mockups, the production instruments will be passives.

Also, yes, there is one in-process mockup with the headstock (a six stringer), but I don't believe I've posted it. It still needs some tweaking. I'm also working on a V for the distant future.


----------



## possumkiller

sorry im new here and im in iraq so i dont get regular internet usage. i must say holy freakin jeebus! those are badass mockups!!!!! (the ibanez 8s on the first page i didnt read the entire thread yet i have a time limit lol) but yeah id fork out 5k for one of those if it was all custom handmade hell yeah.


----------



## somn

3000 for an 8 string is decent the esp 8 string is about that price if they do end up as good as the pics and play as well too then i think the price is great but if its 4000 and up then wow thats perty expensive will you have custom cases for it too the esp and ibanez come with them with that price wont wood types affect your prices??


----------



## buffa d

Why not make a cheaper line as well?


----------



## possumkiller

a custom esp seven string baritone thats all just plain black with nothing fancy will run you about $3500-3700. i had a custom shop kh4 with a few changes to spec that was $2500 in 2005. it was nothing special just plain wood with black finish. the only thing fancy was skully inlays. so adding an arch top and highly figured wood (solid top not veneer like on imports) will add quite a bit. wood is expensive. you should see how much firearms makers pay for walnut stock blanks. plus the guitar being all handmade by one person instead of a crew of people with some machines to help them out is where it really gets expensive. even custom shops like esp and jackson have a team that builds guitars. and yeah naturally you could make a cheaper line with cheaper woods and parts and cheaper construction costs (that is if you could sell enough 8 strings to cover the cost of the machines and programming and facilities). but yeah, i would buy one if it was an import or a custom as long as it was pretty close to the original specs.


----------



## somn

i dont think wood is that much of a price issue unless its a rare hard to find wood or fancy maple i think its more of a brand name and model that hikes up the price. i get wood in bulk it tends to be more pleasent on the wallet what cost me is tool parts replacement bits, band blades ext. i do this by hand too. im also trying to set my self up as a builder but wow 3000 up by the way i know alot of people that work on guns too my father is one of them if u ever wanna see sick ingraveings or woods or get wood try going to a wood carvers meet great for contacts i can get a hunderain mahagony ( 15.W by 10 to 20 feet.L ) for around 15 bucks it just takes a call or too to find the right price then boom u got wood but 3000 and up ya thats a great price if it comes out like the pics and plays just as well its an 8 string come on i personally wouldent charge that much unless it had wicked amounts of inlay and stuff ahhh im ranting ok im stoping​


----------



## possumkiller

yeah, ive been wanting to start a custom rifle build also but thats a whole other story lol. that infinity 8 is really getting to me though and i wonder since ibanez would never build it if i could get someone to ghost build one for me. kinda like slashs gibsons that arent made by gibson.


----------



## Justin Bailey

well I'd love a more affordable line of these guitars, or just affordable prices period, but if Variant isn't interested in it than he isnt interested in it. He wants to make high end guitars for premium prices, it's his company it's his decision, you guys shouldn't be so demanding, in fact, this whole idea really hasn't taken it's feet off the ground yet so why don't we hold the demands and the bitching until we see some progress with this venture?


----------



## ephriamiv7

co signed josh...


----------



## somn

hows the new headstock look like?


----------



## lefty robb

I can not believe people are bitching about the price when their more than happy to drop the same cash on a blackmachine or something similar.


----------



## somn

lefty robb said:


> I can not believe people are bitching about the price when their more than happy to drop the same cash on a blackmachine or something similar.




i dont think i would drop that much for a blackmachine but thats just me plus i dont think people are bitching just expressing there veiws


----------



## lefty robb

ok, "complaining" then, I saw these when he first introduced them, and right then I knew if he ever made them they would easily be $3k-$4k. If you think you can make it cheaper, have at it


----------



## Ishan

Well when you are talking 3 or 4k$ which is pretty ok for high quality USA made guitar, it's NOT the price range of PRS guitars over here. Many PRS can be found in the 6/7k$ range here.
If Variant's guitars are in the 3/4k$ range then yea, it's ok, more would be suicidal in term of building a market for those...


----------



## lefty robb

Ishan said:


> Well when you are talking 3 or 4k$ which is pretty ok for high quality USA made guitar, it's NOT the price range of PRS guitars over here. Many PRS can be found in the 6/7k$ range here.
> If Variant's guitars are in the 3/4k$ range then yea, it's ok, more would be suicidal in term of building a market for those...


----------



## Variant

Just to clarify things a bit guys, I've _*only*_ talked to one builder at this point, and that was the price point quoted to me... and that was a case of the shop doing complete guitars to my specifications. I haven't even begun to look at other shops, or more importantly, breaking down production to where the CNC/luthiery shop is only doing the machining of the wood components, then the finish work modularized for cost effectiveness. This honestly isn't my concern at this point, I'm more interested in concept feasibility and market potential. Price is going to be what it is, based on the realities of the market. It could almost certainly be reduced by establishing my own shop, but that's a risky proposition (and a huge investment) in an untried market. My game plan (which, like I said, I'm still formulating) is to work from the top down and not get in over my head by vertically manufacturing right out of the box. 

The points about PRS, Blackmachine, etc. are valid, and I appreciate those of you who put that in perspective. I'm sorry if some of you guys thought that I might be making $1500 - $2000 guitars here, but frankly... that's not the market I'm looking to be in right now. Maybe in the future, I'll think about an SE, LTD, Squier, Epiphone type of offshoot, but right now, I'd rather working on selling fewer, more expensive, ultra high-quality instruments as a means to establish the brand. 

Back to the task at hand... anyone want to resurrect my poll thread on sevenstring guitars and add their input about woods, pups, hardware, etc. on sixes, sevens, and eighters.


----------



## lefty robb

I think you would be better off making say, less than 5 a month than cheapening them up so that you can make them in a timely manner rather than rush em. We also wouldn't want you to end up like other makers who just make a few and stop *cough* LGM *cough*


----------



## theshred201

I had been hoping for around a $2500 price....maybe a little more, maybe a little less. Whatever it requires though I suppose. I'd still love to see these be real....


----------



## Sepultorture

i still wanna see this headstock design


----------



## Variant

Sepultorture said:


> i still wanna see this headstock design



 Alright, alright... here you go, an in-process headstock design ye shall have! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ark-i-spy-a-headstock-design.html#post1239573


----------



## JitJung

and where can i get one or two of these?


----------



## Dusty201087

JitJung said:


> and where can i get one or two of these?



They're just mock ups man, as in they don't exist. The only way you're going to get something like this is if you go to a custom shop and request it.


----------



## darren

Or if you're Buz McGrath, you can have Ibanez build you one.


----------

